# How much water does your SPOO drink?



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a spoo too, he never gulps down water unless its been very hot and he's been outside. Even then I don't let him chug like that because of bloat. I never find his water bowl emptied before I wash and refill with clean water. I think I'd get him to the vet and get it checked out if you have noticed a dramatic change in his water intake. Best wishes for you all!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

a rapid increase in water intake can be a sign of kidney disease so I'd get him checked by a vet as soon as possible, eating the wrong thing can sometimes lead to a dog doing this too.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

There are several reasons for doing this. He could have a fever, a urinary tract infection, ate too much rawhide bone, diabetes or something as mundane as an upset stomach. Whatever it is, he should be seen by a veterinarian. Let us know how it goes!

As far as how much water they drink? A lot after running around and some sips through the day otherwise. I couldn't tell you how much, but I put fresh water in the large bowl daily to about three inches and they (2 dogs) drink an inch or so on an active day? (not much help there, sorry)


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you for your replies. Yesterday he drank 10 cups of water.... and there wasn't water constantly available. If I noticed it was empty, I filled it back up. 

We haven't changed his diet, and he doesn't eat rawhide or bullies. 

No change in his behavior, so that is good.

He has an appointment at 9:15 (central) this morning.


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Now that I think about it, Cocoa got a hold of my son's pillow pet, and destroyed it. I wonder if he digested some of the stuffing...


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Please ask for a bloodwork series to be taken. Lilah & Jasper are sending good vibes to Cocoa...

Don't forget to give us a quick update when you get a moment  

(((hugs)))


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

We are back. There was a LOT of bacteria in his urine! I am thankful and relieved his sugar levels are normal


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Urinary tract infection.  Very treatable, but can get really bad and damage kidneys if you didn't take him in. He should be better within a few days. I wonder how he got a UTI? That is more of a girl dog thing.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

outwest said:


> I wonder how he got a UTI? That is more of a girl dog thing.


Unfortunately, my Jasper gets them far too often :afraid:

I was alarmed at Cocoa's increase of water consumption. This was a tell tale sign of kidney failure in my late standard Sasha - I miss her so. Even now, I get alarmed if I think that the poodles are drinking too much.


----------

